# Looking to buy Performance exhaust, need advice



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey guys & gals

I am currently looking to purchase, at the end of the month, a new performance exhaust system for my MK2 TFSI 2ltr front wheel drive car. It currently has the standard twin exhaust on the left with the standard (horrible looking) valence. 
Now I have requested a quote from TTSHOP which I am still waiting for. They have a Milltek backbox system which is 1 exhaust tip left and right which is what I want (Just like the 3.2). But I know my valence will need changing, so I have also asked them to see what they have on offer to change this to a nicer s line style. Their exhaust on their website is £497.00 inc VAT but I have no idea on other parts and labor to get an estimate on price. So if anyone here can possibly push me to any other directions to either beat prices or reliability then yes please that would be great. I don't have to go for a Milltek system, it was just the first thing I saw at the time.

You will be of great help, thank you

Pete.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> Hey guys & gals
> 
> I am currently looking to purchase, at the end of the month, a new performance exhaust system for my MK2 TFSI 2ltr front wheel drive car. It currently has the standard twin exhaust on the left with the standard (horrible looking) valence.
> Now I have requested a quote from TTSHOP which I am still waiting for. They have a Milltek backbox system which is 1 exhaust tip left and right which is what I want (Just like the 3.2). But I know my valence will need changing, so I have also asked them to see what they have on offer to change this to a nicer s line style. Their exhaust on their website is £497.00 inc VAT but I have no idea on other parts and labor to get an estimate on price. So if anyone here can possibly push me to any other directions to either beat prices or reliability then yes please that would be great. I don't have to go for a Milltek system, it was just the first thing I saw at the time.
> ...


What year is your TT mate, and is it standard or an s line?

You can get a Audi-sport valance, This is a picture of cali's








This will fit straight into a standard bumper.

You can always go down the route of getting an s line bumper and a duel exit valance as well like the one I have 








Second hand bumper was £85 off eBay
Second hand valance was £70 from Scott (Dreams1966)
Painting was £350 for front and back bumpers so maybe £200 ish


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

On my previous TT (an early non s line 2.0 fwd with exhaust like yours) I bought an Audi sport diffuser for a 3.2 , I had it sprayed satin black for 40 quid at a local body shop. A local custom exhaust company removed the rather large standard backbox and made me a custom stainless steel set up with two off small boxes and had the choice of quite a few exhaust tip options. 
Old valance was removed, New one fitted and exhaust and my chosen tips fitted to marry up in a professional package. Fitted price was 320 quid.
The tips I chose had a slight slash cut to them which tied up nicely with the slight curve of the valance.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Ah that's it, an Audi sport diffuser. Much cheaper option than a new bumper. Depends what your after really.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

There's also the normal 3.2 valance too that doesn't need painting, it's a sorted of dark grey colour and costs about 30ish quid brand new. Think the sports diffuser was around 150ish then a cost to paint it.

I was a little unsure when buying an off the shelf exhaust because I've seen it when the exhaust tips pokes out a bit too much or not quite central to the exits in the valance.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> There's also the normal 3.2 valance too that doesn't need painting, it's a sorted of dark grey colour and costs about 30ish quid brand new. Think the sports diffuser was around 150ish then a cost to paint it.
> 
> I was a little unsure when buying an off the shelf exhaust because I've seen it when the exhaust tips pokes out a bit too much or not quite central to the exits in the valance.


Yeah before I had my s line bumper and new valance put on the cobra exhaust didn't sit too clean with the standard 3.2 valance. Now I've got the new one fitted it sits perfect now.


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Before you order anything else speak to Nigel at BCS.
They will make you a turbo back system in stainless, superb quality & value.
Their website for Audi is here:-
http://www.powervalve.co.uk/products/audi.html

Lots on this forum have them - not seen a bad review yet


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

BCS!!! Got one in my TTS and I love it :mrgreen:


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys & gals
> ...


Hi Legend,

My car is a 57 plate and it is completely a standard looking TT.. no S LINE or TTS body kits.
I would love an S LINE rear bumper but if we can try to keep the cost down I would rather stick with the Audi Sport valence as that looks just the business to me.

I have had a decent look on ebay but a lot of the s line bumpers are not the colour already which means a full respray and when you do find the gun metal grey that you are after it's full of scratches. So I think the answer for me is to find a Valence that will fit my bumper but still has a dam good sporty look to it! I do not mind either Satin Black or Gloss Black.

Thank you for your guidance mate.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Templar said:


> On my previous TT (an early non s line 2.0 fwd with exhaust like yours) I bought an Audi sport diffuser for a 3.2 , I had it sprayed satin black for 40 quid at a local body shop. A local custom exhaust company removed the rather large standard backbox and made me a custom stainless steel set up with two off small boxes and had the choice of quite a few exhaust tip options.
> Old valance was removed, New one fitted and exhaust and my chosen tips fitted to marry up in a professional package. Fitted price was 320 quid.
> The tips I chose had a slight slash cut to them which tied up nicely with the slight curve of the valance.


Hi Templar

This looks like the one I need! Looks perfect. If I can find a place that sells this type of valence then I'll be purchasing it right away, do we know of anyone that does?

With regards to exhausts. I'm not too fussed now whether it is a twin exit on both sides or just 1 oval shape on both sides. I think what is important though is the sound that the exhaust will make. After seeing those pictures, I do like the twin exit one  Never been keen on custom made jobby but if I can hear some sounds then yes I may be interested.

Thank you Templar


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Senna916 said:


> Before you order anything else speak to Nigel at BCS.
> They will make you a turbo back system in stainless, superb quality & value.
> Their website for Audi is here:-
> http://www.powervalve.co.uk/products/audi.html
> ...


Thanks Senna

I shall check these guys out!

Cheers!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Richings said:
> ...


Yeah I spent a while looking for the rear s line bumper in black but was told there were different colour blacks for the mk2 TT so opted for a respray instead!

Yeah the Audi sports diffuser is a nice addition at little cost! If your looking for a low budget have a nosy round for a second hand one as well! If you have basic hand skills fit it yourself as well, the valance pops off easy enough, and there if a guide on here for changing it over to an Audi sport one

My opinion on a silver car I'd opt for a satin black. Not much of a fan of gloss black on cars unless you have several things in gloss black as well, eg mirrors, wheels, grill etc to blend in better.


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

never really liked the sport valance so went for the standard one painted gloss black


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Ah excellent, so there are two kinds that can go on.. The typical audi 3.2 version which looks standard like mine with two holes instead and the audi sport with some fins.

I do like the audi sport one but the question is, where is the best place to buy one?

Cheers.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Yes the V6 valance will fit straight to it, as will the Audi sport diffuser. Just down to preference I guess and budget. Obviously the Audi sport will cost more but does look better in my opinion.

If your to get an exhaust as well I'd go for the dual exit (either side) and get either of the valances you want. The duel exit in my opinion looks so much meaner and follows the symmetry of the car!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Richings said:


> Ah excellent, so there are two kinds that can go on.. The typical audi 3.2 version which looks standard like mine with two holes instead and the audi sport with some fins.
> 
> I do like the audi sport one but the question is, where is the best place to buy one?
> 
> Cheers.


You can get the Audi sports diffuser from your local dealer mate, took a about a week for mine. 
Another good thing is you know it will fit straight on with a nice fit.
Remember they only fit the 'non' s line bumper.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Excellent stuff guys. Thank you very much for the info. I'll pop by the dealer during the week and make sure I get one ordered. 
I'll then look into the exhaust systems somewhere else. Still waiting for a quote, will probably be during the week now.

Anyone know of any decent exhaust brands? Is Milltek the most common one then?

Cheers.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Richings said:


> Excellent stuff guys. Thank you very much for the info. I'll pop by the dealer during the week and make sure I get one ordered.
> I'll then look into the exhaust systems somewhere else. Still waiting for a quote, will probably be during the week now.
> 
> Anyone know of any decent exhaust brands? Is Milltek the most common one then?
> ...


Have you not got a custom exhaust centre near you...worth making an enquiry, will be cheaper and you will not need to fit it yourself, they should also be able to fit your rear valance /diffuser for you at the same time :wink:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Scorpion is another we'll know one. I've a Cobra exhaust in my V6, not many people have Cobras so I recon that's the way to go 

My cobra sounds amazing on the V6, have heard on a 2.0 tfsi as well and it is impressive. They re based in Sheffield as ExhaustUK but I'm sure they supply to dealers around the UK just finding them as there's not many


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Templar said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent stuff guys. Thank you very much for the info. I'll pop by the dealer during the week and make sure I get one ordered.
> ...


There probably is, I'm in West Berkshire and don't know many companies that would do custom stuff, I would need to hear what they sound like also before committing to something like that too. Does sound like the good option if they do end up fitting the valence on for me too. Big decisions for the end of this month I have to say. Just been listening to Cobra Exhausts on youtube


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Scorpion is another we'll know one. I've a Cobra exhaust in my V6, not many people have Cobras so I recon that's the way to go
> 
> My cobra sounds amazing on the V6, have heard on a 2.0 tfsi as well and it is impressive. They re based in Sheffield as ExhaustUK but I'm sure they supply to dealers around the UK just finding them as there's not many


I have just had a look at a video on YouTube of Cobra exhausts and this does sound amazing !!






Would have to go for a non res system.. then further down the line remove the cat to get those lovely pops.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I had two options for sound. ..single straight thru box per each tail pipe which is what I went for which had a quieter and deeper rumble to it, and a single bigger box which was resonated for a raspy kind of sound.
Good thing is I had no drone what so ever.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

If I was to go for this audi sport valence from my local dealer, would the holes either side be big enough for the cobra back box twin exhaust system? The system having two twin exhaust tips? I've kind of fallen in love with that now.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Senna916 said:


> Before you order anything else speak to Nigel at BCS.
> They will make you a turbo back system in stainless, superb quality & value.
> Their website for Audi is here:-
> http://www.powervalve.co.uk/products/audi.html
> ...







Found what you were talking about. Sounds epic. Lots of choices [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken that motor was McKenzie's TT.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Scorpion is another we'll know one. I've a Cobra exhaust in my V6, not many people have Cobras so I recon that's the way to go
> ...


The video doesn't have anything on the real sound mate! It's sounds so much better I'm the flesh, if your around the Sheffield area Id be happy to let you hear the sound that comes out of my V6 pipes!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> If I was to go for this audi sport valence from my local dealer, would the holes either side be big enough for the cobra back box twin exhaust system? The system having two twin exhaust tips? I've kind of fallen in love with that now.


I had the cobra exhaust on my standard V6 duel valance to start off with and they fit good mate. This is what it looks like with the standard V6 valance before I had the s line bumper and valance fitted










The Audi sport valance holes are the exactly same as the standard valance so they'd be no problem there at all 

The tips on the cobra are 4" and you have a couple of options in terms of tips to choose from

((Granted the tips on that picture are on the piss a bit but they are clamped in place and I've adjusted them to look stop on.))


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

This is what you want!?










I picked it up on eBay planning to just use the tips (currently have quad setup) but decided against it. Got it for less than £150 ended up selling on!


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > legend139 said:
> ...


Good morning

Unfortunately not, I'm far south and would be unable to get that far. I know that YT videos can really hide the real sound. There are not that many TT's around my area with a system on lol.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > If I was to go for this audi sport valence from my local dealer, would the holes either side be big enough for the cobra back box twin exhaust system? The system having two twin exhaust tips? I've kind of fallen in love with that now.
> ...


Excellent stuff, I'm going to order the Sport Valence from Audi today with the twin hole. I have decided I really want the Quad set up but undecided on what make at the moment. May be custom, may be Cobra.. we shall see


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

chaznik said:


> This is what you want!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I did look at this type the other day on ebay, but will definitely go for quad set up now.


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Richings said:


> chaznik said:
> 
> 
> > This is what you want!?
> ...


  8)


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes please!!!!

What system is that one?


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been on the phone with Audi parts and they are absolutely useless in finding the part number so I can order the Audi Sport valence for my car! So I am now having to look myself on their website.

If anyone can supply me with the correct part number that would be absolutely fantastic. It's not the 3.2 v6 version I want, it's the sport one which has the 4 fins style.

Edit:

Right, I'm slowly getting somewhere. I have found the website I have been looking for and the part numbers, but I am not convinced that I am looking at the right one. Can anyone help me out?

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/owne ... 00716119AX

Part number - 8J00716119AX

and

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/owne ... 071611B9AX

Part number - 8J0071611B9AX

The guy on the phone said he found part number - 8J0807021D1RR and was priced at £102.42 No idea what that is lol.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Richings said:


> I've been on the phone with Audi parts and they are absolutely useless in finding the part number so I can order the Audi Sport valence for my car! So I am now having to look myself on their website.
> 
> If anyone can supply me with the correct part number that would be absolutely fantastic. It's not the 3.2 v6 version I want, it's the sport one which has the 4 fins style.
> 
> ...


Part number - 8J0071611B9AX is the one i fitted to my 2.0 FWD along with a new exhaust. Worth noting though that the quad exhausts will unlikely fit in these diffusers unless they are of a small diameter. They're desighned to be 3.5" - 4" singles.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Templar said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on the phone with Audi parts and they are absolutely useless in finding the part number so I can order the Audi Sport valence for my car! So I am now having to look myself on their website.
> ...


Thanks Templar, great stuff, I will take note of that part number now.

Looking at the photo above from Chaznik, You wouldn't say then those kind of exhaust tips will fit it? I'm guessing he has the quad cobra system [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Couldn't find anything with that number the dealer supplied you

http://www.audionlineparts.com/partlocator/


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Can only comment on Audi sports diffuser with the number above tbh...I had 3.5" tail trims fitted and it's unlikely you'll get quads in there as standard unless you have something like 2" max fitted. 
Chaznik may have had a different diffuser or cut it away to fit bigger quad tips.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Templar said:


> Couldn't find anything with that number the dealer supplied you
> 
> http://www.audionlineparts.com/partlocator/


Thanks Templar

Tried that link on the part numbers and it mentions SPOILER? Weirdddd

Edit: Worked that out, think it's another word for diffuser


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

chaznik said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > chaznik said:
> ...


Chaznik, if you could tell me where you got that diffuser from I'll be very happy  Even the part number lol.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Richings said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure his system is miltek because the angle of the exhaust are off slightly. ( looks odd to me in all fairness )


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TTS-Style-Rea ... 3aa2cc2342

Managed to find this on ebay for a bargain. What do you think? And do you think the holes will be big enough for those measurements to fit a quad back box system?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Not too convinced that will fit without an s line bumper tbh, even though it says it will fit a not s line bumpers.

The picture of the White TT has an s line bumper on it

Be careful ordering from China as well mate, you may have to pay import tax if it's caught in customs, and they are a pain to return if they have defects etc.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Not too convinced that will fit without an s line bumper tbh, even though it says it will fit a not s line bumpers.
> 
> The picture of the White TT has an s line bumper on it
> 
> Be careful ordering from China as well mate, you may have to pay import tax if it's caught in customs, and they are a pain to return if they have defects etc.


I'll be honest, and I hardly do this but I posted that link without checking where it was from. So yeah that's a no from me completely, I try to avoid other countries for that very reason. Thanks for pointing it out. I'm usually more careful than that.

I really want to get the ball rolling and order/purchase the diffuser as soon as possible so I can then get on with the exhaust purchase. Just not convinced with the part number from Audi further up the Thread. Just going to have to wait for someone on here to point out exactly where to buy from and then go from there. :roll:


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Richings said:


> Yes please!!!!
> 
> What system is that one?


Its the quad milltek.

You need http://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/owne ... 071611B9AX

I actually have the Audisport diffuser but you might not be able to see in the pic above?


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

chaznik said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please!!!!
> ...


Fantastic, thanks mate! So the link you have given me just here is the one showing in your photo that can fit the quad pipes just OK?

Cheers


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

chaznik said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please!!!!
> ...


Did you have to trim the exits holes in the diffuser to get the quad pipes to fit ?


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Richings said:


> chaznik said:
> 
> 
> > Richings said:
> ...


You need the Audisport diffuser for the v6 model which is the second link. You will then need to either be brave or find a body shop to cut away at it for the quads to fit


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

chaznik said:


> You need the Audisport diffuser for the v6 model which is the second link. You will then need to either be brave or find a body shop to cut away at it for the quads to fit


Need to get those tips polished Chaz! Looking dirty


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

legend139 said:


> chaznik said:
> 
> 
> > You need the Audisport diffuser for the v6 model which is the second link. You will then need to either be brave or find a body shop to cut away at it for the quads to fit
> ...


The whole car is filthy...only landed last night from a week in Lanzarote!


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Just want to say thank you to all involved with the thread and all your ideas and advice.

I have asked TTShop some more questions as I managed to get a quote back from them yesterday stating the price of the exhaust, diffuser for it and labour, however as I changed my mind on the type of exhaust I want, it's kind of gone out of the window.

I think I will order the Audi sport diffuser as mentioned further up the thread Part n. 8J0071611B9AX, similar to yours Chaznik, unless things change with TTShop. I'll then get it sprayed and cut up a bit to fit the exhaust system that I want. I'm not too fussed driving around a bit with this on having two holes and my standard exhaust system while I wait lol.. although that would be funny. But at least that's the first thing!

Just got to spend a few hours contemplating on the exhaust system, whether I stick with Cobra or I look into BCS I think it was. BCS did sound good!

If anyone knows the best places for the cheapest prices, that would be very useful  Thank you.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Not sure which style exhaust your going for but pretty sure most cat backs from Cobra them self are £600-£650 for non res and £650-£700 for a res system!


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Not sure which style exhaust your going for but pretty sure most cat backs from Cobra them self are £600-£650 for non res and £650-£700 for a res system!


I've looked into the pricing of the BCS powervalve exhaust systems they offer and they are very pricey for my nature. I don't mind spending 600 to 650 for an exhaust system from Cobra for example however, I think 1200+ is pushing it, especially when you have to drive 3 hours up towards Manchester to get it fitted [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Some would say, "Think of the journey back home" haha yes I can imagine.

Legend, Do you like the sound of your Cobra system and would you ever change it if you could?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure which style exhaust your going for but pretty sure most cat backs from Cobra them self are £600-£650 for non res and £650-£700 for a res system!
> ...


£1200?! Hope that's a full system. Yeah I love mine mate! It sounds incredible from the raspy V6 engine. Can't really comment on the 2.0 engine but my the exhaust is the exactly same as what is fitted to the 2012 2.0 tfsi onwards. (Like the TT in the video you posted)


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > legend139 said:
> ...


Well it looked like just the backbox, I got it from this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=153&t=727289

A few forum members gave them a thumbs up for their service, I wouldn't mind having one as it sounded lovely on the video. Just a little too much and too far I feel. I want that quietness when idling but when you press on the pedal.. I want that Big roar!!! I'm sure your V6 makes a whole load of difference to the sound


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

That ones a full system mate, from the turbo all the way to the tips. That's why it's so expensive! They usually rock around that price anyway.

Yeah the V6 makes a massive difference to the system mate! That's what mines like, at idle it sounds no different to stock but when I plant my foot and it hits past 3k revs it roars, quick foot off the throttle and it have an amazing rasp!


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Cobra cat back non res it is then! Going to be exciting times ahead. If I ever get round to it I'll go for a decat to get that beautiful bubbly at the end


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

I'm having a full BCS system fitted to my 2.0lt S line tomorrow. Hope I've made the right decision as I really like the sound of the cobra system.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

repsol said:


> I'm having a full BCS system fitted to my 2.0lt S line tomorrow. Hope I've made the right decision as I really like the sound of the cobra system.


I really don't think you will be disappointed, I just couldn't quite hit the price tag. How much is it costing you buddy?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

repsol said:


> I'm having a full BCS system fitted to my 2.0lt S line tomorrow. Hope I've made the right decision as I really like the sound of the cobra system.


Did you go for a decat? I'm sure youll be happy regardless mate! But I'll keep to my cobra exhaust as I'm well happy. Even better when AlexV6 lives round the corner with his V6 cobra exhaust, get to hear what I sound like coming down the street ahaha


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It will never sound as good as a 3.2, RS or TTS even, it may sound a bit more meaty and that would be it


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

robokn said:


> It will never sound as good as a 3.2, RS or TTS even, it may sound a bit more meaty and that would be it


That's just like saying a ttrs will never sound as good as a 2.0tfsi 3.2 or tts..

Personal preference mate 

Though I still agree with you ahah


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Richings said:


> repsol said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having a full BCS system fitted to my 2.0lt S line tomorrow. Hope I've made the right decision as I really like the sound of the cobra system.


I really don't think you will be disappointed, I just couldn't quite hit the price tag. How much is it costing you buddy?[/quote

Sorry mate but don't really want to say as Nige has done me a discount with it been the first S line they've ever done. It was advertised on their website that they were wanting a donor car to develop the system on. Think the list price is £1250.00. That's for the full system.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

I've almost made the decision that I'll be doing a custom jobby down at a garage near my place of work. They will also be spraying my rear diffuser Gloss Black for me. It's a lot cheaper for me to go this route rather than going all out on a Cobra System. Is there anything I should be worried about when doing anything that is custom made to these kind of cars?

I'll obviously make sure the steel is the best quality 304 grade, I think that's what It is. I'm also tempted to go decat at the same time due to the cheapness of going custom so how will I need to correct the issues with the sensor? As I don't want a warning light on constantly.

Will Custom make similar performance boost as a standard cobra system?

Any advice doing this would be great. Thank you.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The issue is that all BIG ISH manufacturers Miltek, Scorpion, BCS et all all go thru testing to ensure 
best fit, performance, no drone all this is taken into account. Will a back street garage do this 
simply NO they will bend and make it fit and I am sure it will look ok but will it have gone done the
route the other companies have again No.

Would I go for one from a back street garage NO, is it my choice NO but how much did you spend 
on your car to have a untried, untested exhaust fitted to your car, may even make less power

Your car, your money, your choice


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Bringing this one back 

I have my Cobra Exhaust system fitted with a custom made decat pipe. Sensor is attached so no engine management light.

I will at some point get a video and some photos up. I am still yet to fit the rear diffuser because I need it spraying. Doesn't look great driving it around without one on but sounds awesome.

This was done at Berkshire Garage in Newbury. He specialises in installing and making custom exhausts.

Edit: In fact, I'll create a new thread showing a vid and lots of photos when I get home from work later this evening.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Changed your mind did you  yes get some videos up of it bud, try not to get too close up to the exhaust or it won't capture the sound too well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Does the cobra exhaust drone on the 3.2? It sounds amazing! Just worried about a bit of drone seeping into the cabin too regularly...


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Kazuki said:


> Does the cobra exhaust drone on the 3.2? It sounds amazing! Just worried about a bit of drone seeping into the cabin too regularly...


I don't think it's too bad if I'm honest, even on a stressful day at work when you just want to get home. I think it's well sound proofed, it is quite like I'd say outside for passer bys but that's how I like it!

All I can compare the loudness to is an old subaru with the massive 3-4inch pipe they have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbull (Mar 31, 2016)

Please assist a new owner  I have just bought a standard January 2009 Audi TT 3.2 V6 Mk2 Quattro Roadster. To my knowledge it is not an S line model. But it does have dual exit rear exhaust pipes.
I want to fit a sports exhaust. I'm looking at either Cobra or Milltek, but Cobra say there's will only fit an S-Line vehicle! Not sure about Milltek. I assume there is a big difference between my rear bumper and the S-Line bumper?
I don't want to change the bumper so can anyone suggest a sports exhaust I could fit?
Thanks.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Johnbull said:


> Please assist a new owner  I have just bought a standard January 2009 Audi TT 3.2 V6 Mk2 Quattro Roadster. To my knowledge it is not an S line model. But it does have dual exit rear exhaust pipes.
> I want to fit a sports exhaust. I'm looking at either Cobra or Milltek, but Cobra say there's will only fit an S-Line vehicle! Not sure about Milltek. I assume there is a big difference between my rear bumper and the S-Line bumper?
> I don't want to change the bumper so can anyone suggest a sports exhaust I could fit?
> Thanks.


All V6's have the same exhaust pipes regardless of there s line or not, I personally was there at the stage were cobra (exhaust uk) were coming into the TT V6 for their first exhaust for it. I can say that the cobra will fit any year and model TT V6 regardless mate.

Can't comment on the miltek. But from experience of having the cobra on my v6 go for that! It sounds incredible


----------



## Johnbull (Mar 31, 2016)

legend139 said:


> Johnbull said:
> 
> 
> > Please assist a new owner  I have just bought a standard January 2009 Audi TT 3.2 V6 Mk2 Quattro Roadster. To my knowledge it is not an S line model. But it does have dual exit rear exhaust pipes.
> ...


Thank you that is really helpful. Because Cobra on their web site say clearly "Note- Only fits the S-Line bumper with dual exit lower rear panel" !!!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Johnbull said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnbull said:
> ...


Just to give you a bit of reassurance, below you can be seen my V6 with the cobra exhaust with the V6's standard bumper and valance which is on all the V6.

















And some additional information, below you can see the exhaust still fits on the newly installed s line bumper and valance I put on my V6


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Just to add.. The comment on the cobra website which states "Note- Only fits the S-Line bumper with dual exit lower rear panel."

The cobra exhaust for the TT V6 is exact same as the Audi TT 2.0 tfsi 2012+ as cobra found out. So they are like for like parts so my guess is they copied the description from that exhaust model and didn't change the s line bit which infact is still wrong anyway for the 2.0 model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99hjacko (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm running a Flow Dynamics 'Power Flow Distributor' turbo back exhaust on my 300bhp 2.0tfsi S Line. System is 3 inch down pipe going to 2.5 inch, single centre box then straight back to the tips. De cat.

Sounds great, raspy and sporty without being too in your face, makes a nice crackle any time the traction control kicks in and cuts the power which turns a few heads. Sounds absolutely great, always having people mistake it for the TTRS especially with the crackle and bangs could pass for a 5 pot. I paid £650 all in for the custom exhaust and fitting which I can't fault one bit. Flow Dynamics in MK as well do really good work, on site dyno, on site tuning/mapping and all the welds are really solid work. Can't fault it one bit.


----------



## Johnbull (Mar 31, 2016)

legend139 said:


> Just to add.. The comment on the cobra website which states "Note- Only fits the S-Line bumper with dual exit lower rear panel."
> 
> The cobra exhaust for the TT V6 is exact same as the Audi TT 2.0 tfsi 2012+ as cobra found out. So they are like for like parts so my guess is they copied the description from that exhaust model and didn't change the s line bit which infact is still wrong anyway for the 2.0 model.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for all your help, it's appreciated. Can I assume that if I get the CAT BACK Back Cobra Exhaust (Non Res) that I won't see any engine management light.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Johnbull said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Just to add.. The comment on the cobra website which states "Note- Only fits the S-Line bumper with dual exit lower rear panel."
> ...


Yeah no lights will come up on both systems


----------



## Johnbull (Mar 31, 2016)

legend139 said:


> Johnbull said:
> 
> 
> > legend139 said:
> ...


Sorry Legend, but I'm a bit confused! In an earlier post you said "Yeah before I had my s line bumper and new valance put on the cobra exhaust didn't sit too clean with the standard 3.2 valance"

Then later on you said "I had the cobra exhaust on my standard V6 duel valance to start off with and they fit good mate."

It looks OK in the photo you posted 

Maybe my confusion is because you adjusted the tips at some stage to overcome them looking "on the piss a bit" ?

Would fitting the Audi sport valance improve things over the standard valance when fitting a Cobra exhaust do you think?


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Another option is to go Quad & source a TTS rear valance for your TFSI - though not sure if yours is a SLine as requires thus rear bumper style










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Johnbull.. What I meant was if you look at the pictures with the standard bumper and valance the tips sit out slightly, as apose to the s line bumper which they sit in the valance slightly.. Regardless they will still got either bumper. And to add to the fact the tips are removable via clamps so they were slightly twisted that's all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy318is (Apr 26, 2012)

99hjacko said:


> I'm running a Flow Dynamics 'Power Flow Distributor' turbo back exhaust on my 300bhp 2.0tfsi S Line. System is 3 inch down pipe going to 2.5 inch, single centre box then straight back to the tips. De cat.
> 
> Sounds great, raspy and sporty without being too in your face, makes a nice crackle any time the traction control kicks in and cuts the power which turns a few heads. Sounds absolutely great, always having people mistake it for the TTRS especially with the crackle and bangs could pass for a 5 pot. I paid £650 all in for the custom exhaust and fitting which I can't fault one bit. Flow Dynamics in MK as well do really good work, on site dyno, on site tuning/mapping and all the welds are really solid work. Can't fault it one bit.


Jacko - have you got an pictures of the fitted system? They are pretty local to me and for that price it might be worth checking out! 8)


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Richings said:


> Ah excellent, so there are two kinds that can go on.. The typical audi 3.2 version which looks standard like mine with two holes instead and the audi sport with some fins.
> 
> I do like the audi sport one but the question is, where is the best place to buy one?
> 
> Cheers.


I have a v6 tt rear bumper and valance for sale for 50 quid posted if you want it.. edit : and the tt v6 exhaust back box


----------



## Johnbull (Mar 31, 2016)

UPDATE:

I have now fitted a Cobra Sports Exhaust to my 2009 V6 Mk2 TT Quattro Roadster.

It fitted in the standard non s-line bumper with no problem, BUT it fouled the cross bar underneath the chassis that I think is there to provide extra stiffness on my Roadster model. Obviously the lack of a roof means there is a need to add body stiffness, hence the two extra cross bars under the vehicle.

However, Cobra were excellent with solving this problem. I took the vehicle to them and they provided a custom fit installation for me, which solved the problem. Therefore, owners of similar vehicles (both salon and roadsters) will not have any problem with fitment.

Whilst there, I got both the Non Resonator and the Resonator versions. So I have been able to try them both. My advice to owners not knowing which one to fit, is to go for the Non resonator version if you really want to make a difference! Beware though, it can be a bit loud at times (like revving it at traffic lights  ). The resonator version is only a little bit sportier than the standard system, if you want it subtle, then go for this, if you want it loud go for the non res!

O/A I'm very pleased with this Cobra system, and very pleased with the professional manner of the Cobra company and the professional way they carried out the installation. I have no hesitation in recommending them, and would suggest that if you buy from them and its convenient, you get them to install it.


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

Johnbull said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I have now fitted a Cobra Sports Exhaust to my 2009 V6 Mk2 TT Quattro Roadster.
> 
> ...


Nice one! 

I too am just about to take the plunge and swap out the stock exhaust on my Mk2 3.2 v6 for a Cobra non-resonated cutback, however, to raise a previous question.... Does the Cobra produce cabin drone at all? (I appreciate yours is a roadster Johnbull and I've got the coupe, not sure if that makes any difference?

If anyone else with a Cobra non-res cutback can let me know about drone that would be great - thanks.


----------



## Johnbull (Mar 31, 2016)

Stu69 said:


> Johnbull said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE:
> ...


There is hardly any drone that I notice. Off throttle and cruising it is very quiet. On throttle there is the noise you would expect from a sports exhaust, which at times can be slightly annoying, depending on the mood you are in  I have spent my lifetime evaluating cars (including sports cars) for a large major manufacturer, so feel qualified to judge


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

Many thanks Johnbull - that's a perfect response and answers my queries completely.

I'm sold


----------



## Johnbull (Mar 31, 2016)

Stu69 said:


> Many thanks Johnbull - that's a perfect response and answers my queries completely.
> 
> I'm sold


Hope you are satisfied with it, let us know. As you say mine is a Roadster, and there will be a difference with a Coupe which may be a little more drone-y. Hope not!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been looking at the titanium version but can't decide without hearing the difference in use between the res or non-res variants. Don't get me wrong I like a sports exhaust but not at the expense of drone on a journey... It's difficult and could possibly be costly.


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

Indeed- my thoughts and reservations exactly. It would be good to hear others experiences and wisdom


----------



## Johnbull (Mar 31, 2016)

You will only know for sure if you go ahead and buy I'm afraid. Everybody's perception of what is acceptable is different. In the end it will vary between vehicles as well. And in the end it's a sports exhaust which has more noise inherantly!


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry to bring this back again but I'm looking into a Cobra for my 3.2 MkII auto. Like others, I can't decide between resonated or not....

The big question is does the non-res drone (especially with the auto box)? I want the exhaust noise but not the drone...

TIA


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I can tell you that the non resonated drones. Out of interest I decided to measure the dB on a short run on A63 today before I get the resonator refitted. 
You can see my min and max readings. 








Looking forward to actually hearing the exhaust without the drone drowning it out on Monday again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

You've convinced me, thanks.

The next question is, how much louder or better exhaust note is the res version over stock and is it worth it?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Will tell you on Monday going to do the same run again once fitted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Stu69 said:


> Thank you


Won't be able to give you an update today as parts not arrived.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

Nidana said:


> Stu69 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you
> ...


OK, Thanks for the update, good luck with the parts!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I like the look of the cobra exhaust tail pipes out of all the others.

I wouldn't get one though as car already has a sports exhaust and noise of cobra would piss me off after a while when I want to chill.

I had one on a old A3 when i was a kid lol, good laugh but novelty soon wore off.


----------



## Jason1255 (Feb 18, 2018)

I just de resonated my 2.0tfsi, sounds really good, a bit of a deep rs sound now, pipe was £50 off eBay and local garage fitted in under 30 mins. Cabin noise slightly louder but is fine on motorway cruising at 80. Deffo worth a try rather than an expensive cobra/skorpion will post a video if people want?


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

Nidana said:


> Stu69 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you
> ...


Hi Nidana - any news?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

No news Stu only that Cobra haven't sent it out yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

Nidana said:


> No news Stu only that Cobra haven't sent it out yet.


  for you - OK, thanks for the update, let me know when you get some joy... thanks!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Jason1255 said:


> I just de resonated my 2.0tfsi, sounds really good, a bit of a deep rs sound now, pipe was £50 off eBay and local garage fitted in under 30 mins. Cabin noise slightly louder but is fine on motorway cruising at 80. Deffo worth a try rather than an expensive cobra/skorpion will post a video if people want?


Yes post it up bud.


----------



## idbpalacei (Jun 1, 2017)

I had the full BCS Powervalve system fitted to my TTS
If you can get for your model would highly recommend  
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

The resonator section is being fitted tomorrow at last. I will never recommend a non-res cobra exhaust unless you wear your baseball cap backwards with your skin tight jeans hanging from the bottom of backside cheeks. 
Wished I had got a custom job originally but only place in town doesn't work Saturdays. 
Hoping resonator section removes the drone and will find out tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Resonator on the cobra is fitted and no drone means no headaches can hear the stereo also. Missing that loud growl on start up though. 
I bought the nonres from a member on here a while ago mostly on a whim as I was after something else he was selling but missed that. 
Didn't realise just how much louder it was but I had shiny tips compared to mine. 
The drone bugged me after a short while then became annoying. 
The resonator has really quietened things down sadly I cannot compare to stock for you as I have forgotten how that sounded now. I think the resonated cobra is possibly still a little bit louder than stock (not 100% sure) but respectable instead of waking the dead loud. YouTube videos really will not help in anyway to compare.

What I wished I had done if I had known about it at the time is just to do the tampa mod that's mentioned on here somewhere from the beginning or even getting a TTS back box.

Should you buy the cobra with nonres section the startups will always make you grin every time (did me anyway) , sadly along the way when it comes to driving the drone will just annoy the hell out of you. You can't even avoid the drone as it's in the fun section of the rev range. If you do buy a cobra system get the resonated version is my only advice I can give.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I think cobra and scorpion sound very similar. I have a non rest sports cat scorpion system..... And totally agree with the comments above about the start up sound.

Last week some dick in a soft top BMW m4 parked so close to me at work that I had to get in through the passenger door...... However I am pleased to say that on start up the cold start kept the revs up..... I never move until it gets to normal idle.... And half way getting there it hit the right note to set the BMW alarm off :twisted:


----------

